# Expander plug torque spec



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Does anyone know the torque spec for the expander plug on the SL3 Roubaix fork.
Is it the same for all Specialized carbon forks?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Does anyone know the torque spec for the expander plug on the SL3 Roubaix fork.
> Is it the same for all Specialized carbon forks?


It's listed here, under installing the fork and also in figure #3:
http://service.specialized.com/coll...ork---2008-Carbon-Road-Installation-Guide.pdf


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks PJ352 :thumbsup: 

I wasn't sure if it was the same for all cabon forks (Tarmac, Roubaix, ETC)


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Thanks PJ352 :thumbsup:
> 
> I wasn't sure if it was the same for all cabon forks (Tarmac, Roubaix, ETC)


To my knowledge, it's the only document on CF fork installation Specialized has on their support site, so I'd vote yes. As always, going to the source (emailing customer support) is best.

EDIT: Apologies, but I misspoke. There's an updated document (rev. date Aug. 2010), but the answer to your original question re: torque specs remains the same.
http://service.specialized.com/coll...Fork---Carbon-Road-Fork-Instruction-Guide.pdf


----------

